# Gotta eat big to die big cmon



## fuckaidsrape (Aug 25, 2017)

ITT we remember the piano bro, one of the greatest misc maymays of all times tbh tbh tbh
@Internet War Criminal



Spoiler


----------



## GodWarrior (Aug 25, 2017)

I haven't logged on in a few months now, but I had to after seeing this post. 

R.I.P, Rich. I don't live my life by slogans, but "One day you may", is one of the less shitty ones. Now that you're 6 scoops under with humanity left well behind... it's only sports cars and 8-hour arm workouts from here on out.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 25, 2017)

He has finally left humanity behind. RIP in Protein.


----------



## fuckaidsrape (Aug 25, 2017)

GodWarrior said:


> Now that you're 6 scoops under









funniest thing I ever read in this shithole srs, just fucking cage


----------



## oldTireWater (Aug 25, 2017)

The dude expressed himself honestly and well. I think he was a freak with insane goals, but I've got nothing against him.

His gains will suffer.


----------



## What a moron (Aug 25, 2017)

He finally left humanity behind.

RIP


----------



## Tranhuviya (Aug 25, 2017)

Nigga you look gay af


----------



## fuckaidsrape (Aug 25, 2017)

Tranhuviya said:


> Nigga you look gay af


cope


----------

